# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Allergieen en depressies

## Onassa

Vandaag bij mijn spych geweest en die tipte me om eens te zoeken op NAET.
Ik wil jullie deze site niet onthouden,misschien heb je er wat aan.
http://www.allergie-weg.nl/

----------


## chantie83

ja bedankt, ik volg sinds een paar weken de NAET behandeling! Ik ben benieuwd!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hoi Chantie,
Ik hoop dat het werkt voor je  :Smile: 
Succes!

----------

